
More Americans Are Underinsured – Axios - rbanffy
https://www.axios.com/underinsured-health-insurance-coverage-americans-641c603f-ce4e-4952-87fc-727dbfcfa609.html?stream=top-stories&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=limstream
======
PaulHoule
High Deductible Plans for the loss. For when "rational choice" means skimp on
insulin and diet consulting because insurance will pay most of the cost of
amputating your foot later.

